# Short-term Project in Italy



## hhillmann (May 2, 2017)

My company (US based) is looking at performing a short-term project in Italy and I want to ensure we do not break any laws. Our contract will be an American contract, but our client owns property in Italy. 

We have 2 options for how to perform the work:

1. Sub-contract to a local Italian company.
2. Send one of our own people over there.

Looking for recommendations and want to ensure we don't unintentionally break any Italian laws.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You've given no real info.

Hiring a local would be safest.


----------



## chelsea28 (May 8, 2017)

*Short Term Project*



hhillmann said:


> My company (US based) is looking at performing a short-term project in Italy and I want to ensure we do not break any laws. Our contract will be an American contract, but our client owns property in Italy.
> 
> We have 2 options for how to perform the work:
> 
> ...


Hi There,

The safest way would be to employ a local. *<Snip>*

Having lived in Rome for 9 years I have a lot of contacts and if you need my help please let me know

Best Regards
Paul Fernando


----------

